#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Alguem presta consultoria para ensinar o correto envio de SICI / FUST

## FMANDU

Favor não quero consultoria mensal, so quero aprender a eu mesmo enviar a SICI / FUST

----------


## ronei10

Você já tem um programa para gerar o arquivo?

----------


## FMANDU

Sim já tenho o mk auth que já faz isso. E já tenho o certificado ora enviar a nota 21

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## RickBrito

> Sim já tenho o mk auth que já faz isso. E já tenho o certificado ora enviar a nota 21
> 
> Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App


Tambem tenho interesse em aprender amigo, se arrumar alguem me passe o contato. Outra questão, como conseguiu certificado para enviar nota?

----------


## FMANDU

Pois é isso que é dificil, o pessoal prefere fazer um contrato de consultoria mensal e ganhar todo mês, do que prestar uma consultoria para ensinar a fazer.

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

parece que tem no youtube, no canal do mk-auth https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn_...uplfl0Fem7Sdvw

----------


## FMANDU

Tem sim, o problema ai não é esse, mas sim enviar esses arquivos la pro site da anatel. A SICI e a nota 21 é moleza. Problema mesmo é jogar a sici no site e o fust.



> parece que tem no youtube, no canal do mk-auth https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn_...uplfl0Fem7Sdvw

----------


## ronei10

Eu vi aqui no fórum não lembro onde, que o relatório do mk-aut gerava a sici com erros e precisava ser editado manualmente. Alguém sabe se isso foi corrigido? Gostaria de saber se o mk-aut está homologado para isso?

----------

